# Viridasius sp "Waldform"



## patotxiki (Jun 23, 2009)

Viridasius sp "Waldform" (Madagascar)


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 23, 2009)

Beautiful little spider!  Never seen one or heard of it before.  Cool striping on the legs


----------



## patotxiki (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you !!


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jul 23, 2009)

gorgeous spider.
kinda reminds me of this mature male unknown i have





andy


----------



## patotxiki (Aug 31, 2009)

New pics


----------



## TheAssyrian (Aug 31, 2009)

Striking bedazzling even. Nice looking spiders and those patterns leave the eyes momentarily stunned.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Aug 31, 2009)

i want one ):


----------



## patotxiki (Apr 15, 2010)

New pictures (Female)


----------



## Moltar (Apr 15, 2010)

Simply stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome spider.  Great pics too. I've gotta get myself one of these.


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 17, 2010)

Amazing Spider....

Nice pics too :clap:


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2010)

*WOW! I can't stop staring at the amazing pattern on those spiders.. awesome! *


----------



## toxic667 (Apr 17, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## patotxiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you so much guys ....very very fast and jumping spiders.


----------



## patotxiki (Apr 30, 2010)

......gravid ......:1:


----------



## Beardo (Apr 30, 2010)

These are some awesome spiders! Remind me of Pokies. 

Anybody have these for sale in the US?


----------



## patotxiki (May 27, 2010)

DavidBeard said:


> These are some awesome spiders! Remind me of Pokies.
> Yes,the positions are very same of pokies
> Anybody have these for sale in the US?


I dont know


----------

